# Pray for my PCA friend who is raising support to go to Spain, but has been delayed



## Pergamum (Jan 7, 2010)

Hello,

My friend Doug is PCA and is headed to Spain as a church-planter. He lives in Augusta, Georgia.

First of all, pray for him and his wife Amy. They just lost their baby, who had congenital defects. They delayed their support-raising in order to care for this trouble pregnancy and try to do the best thing for the baby. Last week, the baby was born and had a very short life. They are grieving deeply and need your prayers.

CaringBridge / nunziatofamily / Welcome

Also, now, after this sad occurrence, they now begin to head back towards the field.

Pray that they would handle this grief well, that their marriage would stay strong, that they would be able to have future children, and that they would raise support without hindrance, even after a significant delay due to properly prioritizing the needs of this dear child.


If anyone desires to help a solid PCA man to head to Spain, PM me. I have supported him as the Lord has enabled (which has not always been much) and I recommend him 100% and he is a dear friend, and a better team member than I.

Spain is less than 1% evangelical; a needy field.


----------



## Timothy William (Jan 7, 2010)

Praying for Doug and Amy.


----------



## Scott1 (Jan 7, 2010)

pray2:


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Curt (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## au5t1n (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Jan 7, 2010)

Praying for them.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 20, 2010)

I saw Doug and Amy this week. 

They are grieving the loss of their child, but are handling it well and with comfort from the Lord. They have even used the loss to share the hope of Christ with friends, families and neighbors. Their pain, however, is evident.

They are now beginning to prepare again to go to Spain.



Doug and Amy are PCA. If they were calvy and baptistic I could help connect them. However, baptistic churches often will not support Presbyterians and Presbyterian churches often will not support baptists, even when their soteriology is calvinistic and even when they are heading to very needy fields.

*So, anyone on here interested in helping me connect a very solid family with churches that might help field them on the mission field and help them get to Spain, a country that is less than 1% evangelical?* Please PM me and help me connect Doug and Amy to those that might help get them to the field.


----------



## baron (Jan 20, 2010)

I will pray for Doug and Amy.


----------

